# Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 pm



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, with this month brings more kiddings!!!!

Trinity, reg nigi 2 y/o ff is due in 6 days

Jewelz, reg nigi 2 y/o ff is due in 21 days (bred to reg nigi Blue -BE)

Lola, boer/sanaan 2 y/o second timer due in 22 days (bred to reg nigi Blue -BE)

I am getting very excited and will post pictures later tonight - Trinity's udder is coming in nicely for a FF and since these MIGHT be Joe's I am totally stoked.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again*

oh boy your girls are very close in schedule to mine 

Hoping for lots of kiddos of your choice :baby: :girl: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again*

sounds like you are going to be busy soon........... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again*

As promised here are pics of the girls......

Trinity - FF - 6 days to 150





































Jewelz FF (Trinity's 1/2 sister) 21 days to 150 -




























Lola - 2nd freshning - 22 days to 150 - (her udder is already 150 times better then last year!!!)


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Looking good!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

nice looking girls :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Looks like you will be having lots of babies very soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

they do look really good.....babies....soon.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

They are looking nice!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Went out to check on the girls when I got home - didn't go in - just to the fence as I wanted to eat dinner - but my ewe still has not lambed - and udders look the same on the 3 girls.

One thing I did notice is that Jewelz (due in 20 days) is EXTREMELY swollen and pushed out. Doesn't look to be "open" but I have never had one this bad. I am worrying about prolapsing.... should I be a bit concerned?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Just keep an eye on her, if she's going to prolapse, you will see the swollen tissue bulge out when she lays down. Some does look distended and all goes well with no prolapses...vaginal prolapses are more common than uterine prolapses _during_ pregnancy as the weight of the kids keep the uterus where it should be....that same "baby" weight is the cause for the more common vaginal prolapses.

A full vaginal prolapse is scary....and does look much worse than it actually is.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

my angie is EXTREMELY poochy -- so much so she looks really funny. I notice it more just after she gets up - but after walking around it seems to look more normal. Then today I noticed Lola was looking that way too. :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

The girls look like they are gearing up! I wouldn't worry about the swollen cha cha yet. They can get really poofy back there.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Well, Trinity's ligaments were feeling just a little loose this morning. No discharge, no real change in her udder.

You have no idea - I am on pins and needles waiting to see if these are Joe's babies or not - AGHHHHHH!

I will try to get pics of the cha cha's tonight or tomorrow so that you can see what I am talking about with the swelling - unless there are alot of kids in there and no room - there is something weird going on - as I have NEVER seen it this bad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*



> You have no idea - I am on pins and needles waiting to see if these are Joe's babies or not - AGHHHHHH!


 ray: Me to ....for some reason.....I am praying they are Joe's kids and thinking Pink :girl: :girl:

Like the others said ......keep an eye on her...... :wink: I am praying that all goes well..:hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Babies . . . Come on Babies!!! :girl: :baby: :boy: :girl: :baby: :boy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Here are some new pics from tonight -

no real changes to report - still just waiting!

Trinity -




























Jewelz - see how swollen out she is???



















And Lola - she is having a hard time walking around - you can tell she is soooo uncomfortable -


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Jewlez is just a bit more swollen out then Angie -- seems normal to me

I think Trinity will have twins -- she is a real deep doe


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

In the pictures from last night, you can see the horses in the background on the otherside of the fence - well I took the horses to the other pen this morning and opened the gate - They are LOVING  having more room to run around.

Trinity's ligs are "starting" to loosen - but I don't anticipate anything till mid week from her - she is really taking her time - but looks like her udder might have filled a bit more!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Jewelz ....is sure poofy isn't she.......that is normal on some does.... :greengrin:

Your girls are looking good...can't wait to see babies.... :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

I guess I just didn't expect it from a 2 year old first freshner - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *pics added 4/15*

Ok, so checked on the girls when I went to take some pics of Fire - Trinity's ligs are starting to loosen a bit - but they are still very noticable. But here is what I noticed -

Legs seem almost like they are getting a bit posty - she is a BRAT - and udder feels tight and is a noticable size bigger then 2 days ago or even yesterday. She also is extremely sway backed, she is keeping her hair down her spine up, Hemi is following and curling lip (young ram did that to my ewe last night that delivered), and the swelling is alot different. No discharge.

Can ligs be like FULL one minute and kidding the next?

Here are some pics -




























This evening -










Udder this morning -










Udder Now -


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Anyone :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Ligs can disappear suddenly, but I've only had that happen once. I don't think it will be tonight, but now that I said that..... :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

I hope not tonight - If she was bred to Joe - she is on day 146, if bred to Blue, she is on day 145.

I guess I just worry - cause these are the most important babies this year to me - if they are Joe's, and she is a 2 year old FF. I have to work this week, and it is supposed to start raining on Wednesday - which means I won't have a stall to put her in as I will have to put the boys back in their "Hole" to be out of the rain.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

tomorrow or Monday is my guess. And yes those ligaments can be gone in an instant.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Just checked on her - her ligaments are about 1/2 of what they were about 2-3 hours ago - so I will check her before bed (in a couple hours) and then probobly decide from there if I will do a midnight check or not.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

well, her ligs are almost gone now - so progressing pretty quickly - and it wasn't after she peed. She was laying down with her mom and aunt when I came in and then I got her up and felt her - watch the dogs run around for potty so they didn't disturb the sheep - and checked again - yep - mushy and almost completely gone.

She did find that I had treats in my pocket so she went from brat to annoying - LOL!

I will be getting up in about 3-4 hours to check on her (that will be 3-4 am) then the dogs will get me up about 7-8 am for potty - so that should work out nicely to keep an eye on her. Still no discharge.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

3:45 am -

Rt ligament is just very very barely there, left ligament is just a hair easier to feel. Her udder seems tighter. She was not happy that I "woke" her up - LOL!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

So babies this morning? :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Come on Trinity! We need a :girl: Joe baby! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Anything yet? She sounds really close now.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

It was about 8:45 when I went to check on her this morning - her ligiments are there, but pretty darn deep and she is getting mushy. I don't think babies today :sigh: but her udder seems a bit fuller and i will get pics in a few when I go out to feed breakfast and put the dogs out for a bit.

Then I have to kick hubby off of my desktop so I can upload the pics for you all!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

She is looking dropped...and her udder is filled, ligs being very low, hmmm.....I think those :girl: :girl: :boy: will be here tonight.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Yep I bet she could go tonight too

Calista kind of did the same with us- ligs ROCK solid- I mean more solid than some does I have due in May....two days ago- day before last I thought MAYBE they were a little lower, yesterday morning even maybe a little lower
Well over the course of the day they got lower and lower and her udder started to fill- she still wasnt Mushy like my other does usually get- but at 830 I was watching her and she was starting to act off- baby talking, and the start of minor contractions. By 10:30 she was pushing!

ray: Joe babies :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

Watch Out - more pictures are loading to photobucket - LOL!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/18 pm*

4/19 am -










Are you ABOUT done???????



















And Jewelz cha cha -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

they sure do... look like they are ready anytime......wow... :shocked: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

Ohhhh, I could only wish that Trinity would kid today. That would hold me over until Jewelz and Lola!

But, I am doing a prego test on Sandy, my new nubian, today....... fingers crossed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

I am praying...... ray: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

4 pm check -

Gave 12cc Calcium drench and about 4 squits of nutridrench. When I went out there, she was laying on her side with her back leg stretched out but as soon as she saw me coming for her, she jumped up and started looking for treats from me. She peed also, so I didn't want to check the ligs cause I heard they can feel different if they just peed. Still no discharge.

So I will check on her again in a few hours.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

Allison, it's 10:30 pm here.....how is Trinity doing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

She is being her usual self - although getting better about me checking her out. I checked her about an hour or 1 1/2 hours ago when I was feeding and her ligs were very very low. I had to really push in and feel around to feel them - so we are definately making progress - but not enough for me - LOL!

She is definately having a hard time getting up to the hay feeder - but after a few jumps up - she is finally able to get the front hooves up high enough. I did put some feed lower for her though.

I did notice that she is gazing around alot. She seems like she is a tad fuller - but her udder has been pretty darn full since yesterday. Maybe I will try to get some more pics when I go to check on her in a bit and you all can tell me what you think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

miss the earlier pictures -- must have been when I was building the pen. Her udder has filled - that i can see :thumb:

Probably tomorrow morning/afternoon


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown to Kidding - again *New pics added 4/19 am*

Tubby eating










On the milk stand 8:30 pm -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder has definately gotte tighter looking...and those plump teats are indicative of impending delivery.....I hope she goes so you don't have to miss work.


----------

